

Apple Watch – A Wearable Startup's Perspective - jpalley
http://spire.io/blog/2014/09/09/apple-watch-a-wearable-startups-perspective/

======
nhoven
It's a good time to be a wearable whose core functionality is complemented
rather than cannibalized by the Apple Watch. Fitbit, Pebble, Jawbone, etc are
in trouble though.

------
oxalo
Ah I was going to post asking why Android Wear doesn't do all the things the
article mentions; then I noticed it seems they only have an iOS app at the
moment.

